# Moving to riyadh saudi, need visa and Iqama advice please



## Laurarobz (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello, 

My husband has been offered a job with a company in Riyadh as a plant manager. However they have had problems getting the visa for this job title due to him not having a degree (despite him having many years experience). So they have provided a visa with the job title production mechanic technician. 

We need to know the implications of this as we understand this is the job that will be put onto the Iqama. Does anyone know will this job allow my husband to get a family visa for me?

Also I have heard that the job title on your Iqama affects the visa you get when you arrive. Will the job title of production mechanic technician allow him to have a multiple entry and exit visa? We have friends in Bahrain that we want to visit.

I have looked online for more details but can not seem to find a straight answer. Any advice provided is greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## irfaanharris (Aug 23, 2013)

*Itrfaan*

I know this was asked last year.
I have a title of Wired and Wireless technician.
Also due that I do not have a degree.
some argue that lower slaries for people with non Degree Job types.

I cant tell you... but if you contact me privately I will tell you my salary and expenses
I have been here for 15 years.
From South Africa


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

*Breakdown of expenses in Riyadh*



irfaanharris said:


> I know this was asked last year.
> I have a title of Wired and Wireless technician.
> Also due that I do not have a degree.
> some argue that lower slaries for people with non Degree Job types.
> ...


Hi,

I'm set to start at Prince Sultan University in August 2015. I'll be going alone, without my family. 

I'd appreciate the breakdown of expenses that you offered the other member.


----------



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

Hi Star_Psy,

I live in Riyadh, work in a university, know many PSU staff (Americans, Canadians, English, Irish and Scottish in alphabetical order ). Any questions I'll be glad to answer to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

*Expenses for single person in Riyadh*



Flying in the Face Of.. said:


> Hi Star_Psy,
> 
> I live in Riyadh, work in a university, know many PSU staff (Americans, Canadians, English, Irish and Scottish in alphabetical order ). Any questions I'll be glad to answer to the best of my knowledge.


Hi,

I was wondering what monthly expenses would look like for a single person in Riyadh (housing, utilities, food, taxi fare, etc.).

Also, how reliable and efficient are the international money transfers offered by the banks? I'd be sending money from KSA to the US.

Thanks.


----------



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

Star_Psy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering what monthly expenses would look like for a single person in Riyadh (housing, utilities, food, taxi fare, etc.).
> 
> ...


Monthly expenses; housing utilities should be covered by your employer, although PSU staff sometimes have the option of living on the DQ and so they pay a little extra. Taxis are cheap; I rarely pay more than 25 Riyals for journeys to work (when I don't take the work bus), a mall, or...er... another mall, lol.

I have a money transfer set up (which was a pain to do, but you only have to do it once) and can just use an ATM to transfer money, 24/7. 

Food is as expensive or cheap as you want to make it. I often go the more expensive route, buying decent, imported steaks, lamb, canned/frozen foods and fresh, tasty veggies. I have no idea what it costs because it's the only thing I pay out for regularly and so I treat it as an indulgence. I get very good bread for about 6-8 SAR, decent imported steaks which are about 30/40 SAR (ish, I'm trying to remember the price tags), and lots of imported cheeses. 

If you eat in a take away place you'll get a filling meal for about 20-30 SAR, bottles of water are 1, cans of soda are 2/3, booze is the price of a flight to Bahrain + a hotel room and drinks


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

What's it like to drive? I'm male BTW.

Any idea on monthly car rental rates (with insurance)?


----------



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

Star_Psy said:


> What's it like to drive? *I'm male BTW*.
> 
> Any idea on monthly car rental rates (with insurance)?


That's good, otherwise you'd be a bit stuffed trying to drive!

Cars can be hired for about 90 SAR / day, the roads are... 'erratic'. Riyadh's better than some of the smaller Saudi cities but, still, it's worse than a lot of other countries. Also they're installing an enormous subway system, they can't tunnel in sand so have to dig down, and the GPS is out of date with roadworks and diversions.

More trouble than it's worth, IMO.


----------



## karthigamahesh (Aug 28, 2015)

Star_Psy said:


> What's it like to drive? I'm male BTW.
> 
> Any idea on monthly car rental rates (with insurance)?


You can rent a well maintained car for as low as 2000 riyals per month.


----------



## ferwsa (Oct 12, 2015)

2000 ???? It's true ?? I'll have a try for renting !


----------

